# me quede sin espacio en mi raiz, consejo

## Pionerito

Tenia 40 gias en mi raiz pero me he quedado sin espacion, quizas porque tengo en el make.conf 

FEATURES="buildpkg"

Se me ocurre borrar los codigos fuentes de los paquetes que tengo en /usr/portage/distfiles

esta buena esta idea, claro serian aquellos que no estoy usando, gracias de antemano

----------

## esteban_conde

Haz du en /var/tmp/portage si te da un resultado alto entonces es que tienes ahí una serie de paquetes que no se han compilado y por tanto el portage no los ha borrado, puedes efectuar desde ese directorio un rm -rf * sin problemas.

Los paquetes que se compilan con buildpkg antes iban a parar a /usr/portage/packages, con todo no creo que 40GB se llenen tan facilmente con programas, revisa los archivos iso y las pelis.

----------

## JuanSimpson

y cómo estas tus particiones ? podrías mover home tal vez otro disco o partición (que en mi laptop es la que mas ocupa espacio) por que, ¿estas seguro que lo que esta llenando el disco son esos archivos? es demasiado ¿no? yo sin los distfiles ni paquetescompilados, ocupa menos de 8G sin embargo home ocupa 64G

----------

## ekz

Puedes limpiar espacio con los comandos, que eliminarán el código fuente y los paquetes precompilados que tengan almacenados. Con el parámetro destructive, sólo se conservará "el mínimo para una reinstalación de esos paquetes" .

```
eclean --destructive distfiles
```

```
eclean --destructive packages
```

¡Saludos!

PD: eclean pertenece al gentoolkit

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Haz du en /var/tmp/portage si te da un resultado alto entonces es que tienes ahí una serie de paquetes que no se han compilado y por tanto el portage no los ha borrado, puedes efectuar desde ese directorio un rm -rf * sin problemas.
> 
> Los paquetes que se compilan con buildpkg antes iban a parar a /usr/portage/packages, con todo no creo que 40GB se llenen tan facilmente con programas, revisa los archivos iso y las pelis.

 

hice lo que me dijiste y borre todos los codigos fuentes de /usr/portage/distfales y ya tengo como 10 gigas libres, sabes si al firefox guarda alguna cookies o archivos temporales como el internet explorer, aunque me parece que el me da la opcion de borrar eso, gracias por tu tiempo

----------

## esteban_conde

Firefox tiene la opción de borrar datos privados en el menú -edición -->preferencias -->privacidad -->limpiar datos privados.

Pero no creo que ganes mucho espacio con eso, echa un vistazo a /usr/portage/packages ejecuta du y si te ocupa mucho borralo ya que esos archivos son muy acorridos pero para usarlos al poco tiempo de crearlos, despues se van quedando desfasados y no merece la pena tenerlos ahí.

----------

## demostenes

Pues efectivamente, dentro del directorio de tu usuario tienes un directorio llamado .mozilla pero no sé yo si será tan grande como para tener problemas con él peeerooo..... ¡se han dado casos!    :Wink: 

----------

## Pionerito

Muchar gracias a todos, gracias a lo que me dijeron logre tener 24 gigas libres

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Firefox tiene la opción de borrar datos privados en el menú -edición -->preferencias -->privacidad -->limpiar datos privados.
> 
> Pero no creo que ganes mucho espacio con eso, echa un vistazo a /usr/portage/packages ejecuta du y si te ocupa mucho borralo ya que esos archivos son muy acorridos pero para usarlos al poco tiempo de crearlos, despues se van quedando desfasados y no merece la pena tenerlos ahí.

 

sabes sin darme cuenta hice un rm -rf * cuando estaba como root y se me desaparecio o se me borro todo lo que tenia en mi escritorio, hay alguna forma de arreglar esto, gracias por su tiempo...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> sabes sin darme cuenta hice un rm -rf * cuando estaba como root y se me desaparecio o se me borro todo lo que tenia en mi escritorio, hay alguna forma de arreglar esto, gracias por su tiempo...

 

Recuperarlos no es imposible, pero no lo he hecho hasta ahora, creo que hay aplicaciones para recuperar datos recien borrados, hay liveCDs que ya las tienen incorporadas, se arranca con una de ellas y sin montar (eso lo supongo) la partición donde estaban los datos se corre contra ella pero creo que es un proceso lento y si no es con el fin de aprender o que sean datos irrecuperables de otro modo, no merece la pena hacerlo.

Como supongo que lo que has borrado es el contenido de /home/tuususario/ creo es suficiente que como root te vayas a /etc/skel/ y hagas cp * /home/tuusuario para copiar los archivos ocultos de bash con el fin de que puedas funcionar como usuario de nuevo, despues de eso cada aplicación que corras como usuario supongo que ira creado sus propios directorios de nuevo.

Suerte.

----------

